# 4x6 vs 4x5



## cw4u (Feb 19, 2008)

I found out that my lab only prints 4x5 instead of 4x6. I've never used 4x5s before, and don't know how they'll look. I know it's just a picture, but how will my customers like it? Will they even notice it? What's your take on using 4x5s instead of 4x6s?

As always, Thanks.


----------



## schumionbike (Feb 19, 2008)

You can definitely notice the size different between the two, apparently one inch is a lot, lol.  4x5s have the same proportion as an 8x10. I just crop the picture as a 4x5 or 4x6 depending on the picture.  I heard 4x5 make for good portrait compostion though.


----------



## MichaelT (Feb 19, 2008)

4x6 is amateur.  My lab will produce either, but I only offer 4x5 simply because it's NOT what you get from the photo-marts.  In the old days (film) we even had 5x5 as a regular thing, which you could not get anywhere except through a pro lab.

It's also a great way to add-on frame sales.  It's somewhat difficult to find a store with any selection of 4x5 frames.

It's also, like schumionbike said, perfect for portraiture.


----------



## emogirl (Feb 20, 2008)

its not a problem..just got remember that when you are shooting!


----------



## MichaelT (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes, that's a very good point.  I even had a special focus screen installed that outlines the 8x10 format.


----------



## photogoddess (Feb 21, 2008)

4x5s and 4x6s are proofs - don't sell them at all. Portraits should start at 5x7 and go up from there. (IMHO)


----------

